# Multiple EOI for Different Occupation at Same time.



## Meenus (Jun 28, 2015)

I have +ve Skill Assessment from ACS for Skilled occupation ICT Business Analyst (261111) and Analyst Programmer (261311) +ve Skill Assessment from ACS. 

I already applied for 189, 190 EOI for ICT Business Analyst on August 2015.

Now I am planning to apply New / Fresh 189,190 EOI for Analyst Programmer. 

Please answer to my Query, 
1. whether it is possible to give Multiple EOI for Different Occupation at Same time, since have multiple Skill Assessment from ACS and eligible points?.
2. Whether, I need to withdraw ICT Busines Analyst and submit new EOI for Analyst Programmer (261311)?

Please Share your feed back.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

1) Yes, you can do that provided you have done it through 2 different email ids.
2) You can keep your earlier EOI in tact as editing it will put you fresh in EOI queue. Anyway your new EOI will be with latest visa date of effect.

If you are claiming work exp points, make sure you get proper service letters as per the job code


----------



## expatks (Dec 12, 2015)

aarohi said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) Yes, you can do that provided you have done it through 2 different email ids.
> 2) You can keep your earlier EOI in tact as editing it will put you fresh in EOI queue. Anyway your new EOI will be with latest visa date of effect.
> ...


Why not have the same email id?
Multiple EOIs are legal right?


----------



## loklok (Oct 29, 2016)

Meenus said:


> I have +ve Skill Assessment from ACS for Skilled occupation ICT Business Analyst (261111) and Analyst Programmer (261311) +ve Skill Assessment from ACS.
> 
> I already applied for 189, 190 EOI for ICT Business Analyst on August 2015.
> 
> ...


Did you make the 2 skill assessments with 2 different jobs with the same experience period? ?


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

loklok said:


> Did you make the 2 skill assessments with 2 different jobs with the same experience period? ?


I have the same question. Can we have two skill assessments with 2 different jobs with the same experience period?


----------



## MarcyGrossman (6 mo ago)

sonatpaul said:


> I have the same question. Can we have two skill assessments with 2 different jobs with the same experience period?


Has this question been answered? Please advice


----------



## MarcyGrossman (6 mo ago)

Hello Dear Expats,

Can we submit two EOI with two positive skill assessments for two different occupation but within same year?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MarcyGrossman said:


> Has this question been answered? Please advice


YES
Many software engineers and accountants get assessed successfully in multiple anzsco codes for the same period
However they have to be closely related to get a positive outcome
They can’t be like chalk and cheese
Cheers


----------



## MarcyGrossman (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> YES
> Many software engineers and accountants get assessed successfully in multiple anzsco codes for the same period
> However they have to be closely related to get a positive outcome
> They can’t be like chalk and cheese
> Cheers


Thank you very much for your fast reply sir! He did work as an electrical engineering which also comprised of procurement roles. There is ANZCO for Electrical Engineering and VETASSESS for procurement specialist.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MarcyGrossman said:


> Thank you very much for your fast reply sir! He did work as an electrical engineering which also comprised of procurement roles. There is ANZCO for Electrical Engineering and VETASSESS for procurement specialist.


Absolutely no idea about these codes and these occupations 
Cheers


----------

